# Disney Town Names?



## a potato (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any good Disney themed town names?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 28, 2014)

Wasteland.

The setting of Epic Mickey, and home for forgotten characters! (Also Epic Mickey is my 2nd favorite game of all time, only behind Okami!)


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 28, 2014)

Disneyland


----------



## a potato (Apr 28, 2014)

Keep in mind there is an 8 letter limit.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 28, 2014)

a potato said:


> Keep in mind there is an 8 letter limit.



Wastelnd


----------



## Titi (Apr 28, 2014)

Fantasia?


----------



## a potato (Apr 28, 2014)

Titi said:


> Fantasia?



That was my old town name, which is one reason why I'm resetting XD


----------



## Cariad (Apr 28, 2014)

Wishes
Hope
Princess
Love

The land of wishes/hope/princess/love


----------



## RayOfHope (Apr 28, 2014)

Ehh... Kingdom? Wonderland? (For the character limit, Wondrlnd, but that might not look very good.)


----------



## Diclonius217 (Apr 28, 2014)

Erindale?


----------



## poliwag0 (Apr 28, 2014)

a potato said:


> Keep in mind there is an 8 letter limit.


Disnylnd


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 28, 2014)

Hogwarts?

Epcot?


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 28, 2014)

Just go with something simple, like Mayor Walt of Magic or Disney or something.


----------



## horan (Apr 28, 2014)

Nvrland and Yensid were the first two that I thought of.


----------



## Mayor TB (Apr 28, 2014)

Everland?


----------

